# My husband is lying to me



## IDK12334 (Mar 23, 2014)

So a couple weeks back I posted that about having a stronger emotional connection with a friend than with my husband. I was advised to talk to him about it, which I did and ever since then he has been acting really strange. One minute he is super cuddly and romantic (not his style at all) and then the next he is standoffish and making snarky remarks. He doesn't want to talk about our relationship and keeps saying that everything is fine.

Mainly I think that something might be going on because he keeps lying about going to the gym. He drives off in the wrong direction and comes back with his gym clothes unworn. There was one day where he blatantly lied about spending all afternoon in the gym, because I was there. I didn't really know what to say to him.

Yesterday he was on the phone discussing plans with someone, I happened to walk in and he looked so shifty. Later when I asked him about it he said he was meeting a mutual friend of ours after dinner. I decided to text this friend and invite him and his wife over for dinner. My husband got his friend to lie and say they were going to watch some game together but it was clear that it was a cobbled together story. 

When I mentioned this to my husband he said it was nothing and that I was being paranoid. I know he is lying to me about to me about where he is going and who he is with. Why would he do this unless it was an affair? I have no idea what I'm supposed to do.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Stop doing "soft confronts", and gather some real evidence. Look at his cell phone records. Consider planting a voice activated recorder (VAR). 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Stop talking to him about it until you have hard evidence that you can confront him with.

Start evidence. Make sure that you copies of whatever evidence you will use to confront him with because it's the only way he will fess up to what he has been doing.


----------



## xakulax (Feb 9, 2014)

Buy a VAR, install a key-logger and monitor the phone bill for proof you should also consider starting the 180.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Maybe he is seeing another woman.....talking to a lawyer.....on the phone with a private investigator.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I just read your other thread.

You had twins who only lived a few days (Sorry for your loss. I've been through this as well and know it's hard.) Your husband has not been emotionally supportive of you through your handling the grief so you developed a close friendship (nothing sexual) with a lesbian woman who also lost a child.

It is pretty normal for a relationship to end after the loss of a child (to include twins). What has happened in your relationship is almost predictable.

It seems that through all of this, the loss of your twins and now you trying to talk to him about this current issue, his reaction is to run away and not be able to talk or deal with the issues at hand.

Your husband does not seem like a particularly supportive person. Do you really want to be in a relationship with someone who is not there for you?


----------

